# WIFI for a Campground



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

We lust bought a campground with 150 sites and I would like to get WIFI for it. What Whats it take to have my own service for the grounds.

Thanks
mikell


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First think you should consider is checking with your insurance agent. What liabilities will that open you up to. Then find a ISP that can serve you, Your going to need to get a "business" lines so no $25/month plan for you. Next you need to decide are you going to charge for the wifi or offer it free? Will this be a key feature of the campground or add on feature? Will you be doing encryption or no encryption? If your doing encryption then how will you manage handing outkeys? If no encryption do you mind anyone around the camp ground using your wifi? How large is your camp ground? More than likley your going to need more than 1 antenna system for reliable coverage for 150 campers.

For a commercial installation of wifi, the easiest way is to buy one of the "Hotspots in a box" systems. This will give the hardware and software to manage a site. Google hotspot in a box for vendors.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

It'll be free and encrypted with a new password every month will need asap because I have 100 sites reserved till the first of the year


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Something else to consider.

Will you be offering WiFi to the entire site or just like at the lodge, store etc.

You will want to have a site survey done to see how many access points you will need, what channels are not in conflict with other WiFi in the area, etc.

I've installed several "hot spots in a box" systems as Gary eluded to. They work very well for controlling access and they can be configured for free access like @ Panera Bread or with a promo code, Credit Card or any number of different ways.

Remember that WiFi has limited range. Making this service available also will require you to provide tech support for those who may need it. Which means someone in your office or a third party will have to be familiar with how networks work, how to trouble shoot on a level more than just basic knowledge.

DD-WRT is the systems that I've worked with on LinkSys, Bigger Ciscos, and one Netgear.

Hope this all helps

Lee


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have a large building in the middle of the campground so an antenna probably in 3 places on it but one area will be about 500 feet away. Just looking for any and all help. 

Thanks Again

mikell


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The hardware you pick will determine the range of the wifi, but I wouldn't look at over 100ft radius per box and that may decrease with tree cover. This is more than going to best buy and buying a consumer grade box and plopping it at the pop stand. Your looking at some $$$ to make a functional, usable and manageable system. Your basically building a wireless ISP. As Lee said, get a site survey done for coverage. How much property are we talking about 150 lots could cover a pretty good size piece of land.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

40 acres all wooded I understand there's a system that can be mounted on the electrical boxes.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a fair amount of experience with making wifi signals go what most would consider pretty long range, up to around 10-12 miles. I'm in the process of setting up relays to bring a broadband signal up from town to my house and a few others, the longest hop being around 9 miles as things look now.

40 acres would be 1/4 mile on a side if it's square. Trees and large metal boxes (otherwise known as RVs) are not your friends when you're trying to shoot wifi through them. If you want to go much beyond the range on the box your hardware comes in, almost anything is possible, it's all about antennas and repeaters. Even with good hardware, if you don't have the right antennas for the task, your hardware cost and complexity will start multiplying pretty fast.

The short answer here is, you're going to need someone with a fairly good working knowledge of how this stuff works to set it up and make it work. The slightly longer answer is, you can do it yourself if you're fairly good with technical things, but it'll involve a lot of time, most of which will be the learning curve. If you wanted to offer wifi just in & near the main building, that would be fast, easy & cheap; then you could grow the network a little at a time.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

mikellmikell said:


> 40 acres all wooded I understand there's a system that can be mounted on the electrical boxes.


There are all kinds of wifi devices but keep in mind you really needa relay station no a wifi connection. Your basic design would be a broadband link to the internet feeding a WIFI HUB, the hub would then have wireless links out to the various wifi access points around the camp grounds. I personally would use 900mhz backhual links so as not to crowd up your wifi channels. 

Make wifi go a long way is not to hard, I have had 4 mile links with ease but you had dedicated dishes at each site and antennas up nice and high. Getting good coverage into a metal box from a flea powered signal coming from a laptop is a big problem. My home has metal siding, I have great signals inside but step outside and you cant hear the wifi connection at all.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

The guy I takled to had a Broadband ISP company and sold it for many $$$$ and cannot compete for 2 more years BUT he can get ready to compete and we happen to have the tallest point in a 4 mile radius on out property. He's looking to play lets make a deal it sounds like and starting a private broadband will get his equipment housed and ready. The lawyers are checking the company he sold would not help at all other than sign people up for their service.


----------

